# Packgoats at "Mother Earth News Fair"



## Dwite Sharp (Jun 2, 2012)

Check out the "Mother Earth News" Facebook page ! The entire "All Wether Marching Band" will Be preforming at Watson Park in Lawrence, Ks on the 12th& 13th of October at the "Mother Earth News Fair". Liking this on their facebook page could only help the Packgoat effort ! A Workshop, titled,
PACKGOATS, the Thrill of it ALL ! will happen at 1:00 each day. Join us if you can.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't see it Dwite. Can you post a link for us? Thanks


----------



## Dwite Sharp (Jun 2, 2012)

Try www.facebook.com/motherearthfair Scroll down a little, it's on the right side of the page. My computer skills are just good enough to be dangerous !


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

Thats really great publicity. In some parts of the country the sustainable-living crowd has a lot of influence. Also they're way more likely to have the acreage to consider getting into the hobby. I'd love to see this hobby grow so thanks for spending the time to do this.

I'm trying to make a few youth groups around here aware of pack goats. You get a few 'at risk kids' groups using the goats and suddenly the politics of pack goats changes. Mine are too young to pack but I do put the gear on my biggest goat (loaded with laundry or pillows) and walk him over to plant the idea in the organizer's heads.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for the link. Great pictures with an excellent magazine.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Dwite, I missed this thread. Sure wished I could have seen it in person, nice job, you are great for our sport!

BTW folks, not only does Dwite have the largest mammoth Donkey on Earth, he has a couple of the tallest and largest goats I have ever seen in person. IIRC, they are +42" to the wither and over 270 lbs...a Sabor I believe!

He has been breeding from champion stock of all the goat breeds an has really got it down on breeding for Pack Goat conformation. A few will eventually end up in my herd after I raise up what I have and am ready for more in a year or so.

Again, nice job!!!


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Just noticed some nice pics from this years Fair. Nice pics of those Donkeys and Dwite doing great work with his goats and kids (human).

http://www.flickr.com/photos/motherearthnews/with/10404245976/

Again, nice job!


----------

